# DeviantArt or FurAffinity? Which is better for furries?



## Arbiter (Jul 2, 2008)

ok, since theat FA is going to be down for at least a week or more, and i know that alot of furries have DeviantArt accounts, my question is, do you guys prefer DeviantArt or FurAffinity more for art, meeting people, etc etc?


----------



## Emerald Green Hedgehog (Jul 2, 2008)

FA, certainly, l met a lot of nice people


----------



## Petrock (Jul 2, 2008)

DA, it's not as theme-centric so I'm not limited to just furries and anthro-artists.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 2, 2008)

I frequent both for years, and I still have no idea.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 2, 2008)

It's nice to have deviantART around for the majority of my art (which is non-anthro), but to be honest that place drives me mad much of the time.

FA has a nice submission method and a simple, yet efficient layout. I find that members of FA tend to be much more welcoming and fun, as opposed to many that I have met and seen on dA. It's also nice that other types of art other than furry can be submitted on FA, but I wish it wasn't so frowned upon.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jul 2, 2008)

I use and like both. But I use FA more when looking for furry related stuff.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 2, 2008)

i do like FA more then Devianart simply because the great majority of people on FA are really nice and welcome anybody, and are not as harsh and as ignorent as peopel are on DA, plus, deviantart's upload system is a pain in the ass


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 2, 2008)

It really depends.. it goes beyond a simple A or B checkbox.

Of course, FA is awesome for sort of a social and art community for furries. You won't find the lax policies FA has, as far as sexuality and nudity go at many other places (some exceptions are made, for example, in photography, and such).

I thin dA is better for things such as poetry and actually artistic creativity. Don't take that as a burn to FA either. You just have a wider array of artistic influences and ideas.

In short - FA's focus is on a furry art site. dA's focus is aimed at a wide range of arts, with more limitations on pr0nz, but I believe artistic nudity in photography is acceptable there. I could be mistaken on that one.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> dA's focus is aimed at a wide range of arts, with more limitations on pr0nz, but I believe artistic nudity in photography is acceptable there. I could be mistaken on that one.


Yes, it is. Shockingly, it's also among the most popular stuff. I wonder why could that be...

Honestly though, I can't find it in myself to say anything bad about DeviantArt, except for douchebags who use it as a personal myspace.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 2, 2008)

Well DA doesn't have dragon pron so...


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 2, 2008)

I prefer FA, for its presentation/look.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 2, 2008)

I prefer DA. since you can learn a lot from the tutorials there.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had a dA account for four years or so, I like to browse and occassionally comment, but I don't upload my art there anymore.

FA all the way.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 2, 2008)

Fur Affinity

I know more furrys on here then i do on DA. lol


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 2, 2008)

*Fur*Affinity.

I think that says enough. :|


----------



## Aurali (Jul 2, 2008)

Isn't.. it a bad idea to Ask HERE?
No offense. But people come here cause they like it here. And PROBABLY prefer it over DA.

EDIT: and how do I always get the new page?? o.o;


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 2, 2008)

i don't know


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 2, 2008)

In FurAffinity, you don't have to be afraid anything you say/do wll offend someone. Sure, teh dramuhz will still result if someone takes offense and explodes, but unlike DA, the morons aren't given pretty much absolute power and report anyone who wrongs them (since the admins have about the collective intelligence of a squirrel, they usually just banhammer no matter what the situation is).


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 2, 2008)

Got both, used to hate DA, I like it more lately, just because.  I don't know why.  I still love FA (when it's up<3) but I like having options :>


----------



## December Star (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't really prefer one over the other, honestly. I like both of them about equally. I like that I can get extra perks for a sub on DA, and some of the other general features, and I like things about FA, too. 

For the most part, I would say that if I'm looking for a selection of various art, then DA is obviously better. But if I only want to look for furry art, then obviously FA is better. It depends on what I want to browse for that day, really.

As for how people treat furries on DA, I don't see the negativity that I've heard about before. No one has ever downed me for drawing anthros on DA, nor have they downed on any of my friends there. So I don't think that the site is as anti-furry as some would say. No matter where you are, though, you're sure to run into rude and negative people anyway, in some form or another.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 2, 2008)

Well on one hand, I have more friends here on FurAffinity. I don't enjoy a lot of the porn, but I can easily steer clear of it. A very narrow subject focus is good for when you know what you want to see.

On the other hand, I don't have nearly as many friends or watchers on DeviantArt, but it has more varied subject matter and art mediums than FA which I like a lot, since I'm not always in the mood for just furry art.

I like them both, for different reasons.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have them both and like them both for different reasons.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 2, 2008)

FA hands down. I've met a lot of people here already while DA is just still that little group of friends I met.


----------



## Fu (Jul 2, 2008)

I've shifted to FA because all I draw is anthro art. It fits.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 2, 2008)

I like DA because it's more stable, but I like how FA is themed, and people are more friendly.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2008)

Furaffinity, obviously.  :|


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 2, 2008)

FurAffinity duh.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 2, 2008)

FA because it is better i think... i have tried out DA and didn't really like it hehe


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 2, 2008)

Both.  With FA the focus is more on a specific subject, which is good when I'm in the mood for it.  Plus, there's a very nice little writing community here.  DA, on the other hand, has a wide variety of art, which is fun to go looking through.  Not to mention I prefer the forums over there...


----------



## Amun (Jul 2, 2008)

Though most of my art fits in with DA more than FA, i still like FA more. Its real easy to get lost in the masses on DA. its easier to meet people on FA who share common interests too.


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 2, 2008)

I like FA better. My DA page is wayyyyy too quiet for my liking. I mostly post my stuff online to meet new people and while I must say DA is good when I want to post stuff other than furry, I haven't met as many people as I have here on FA.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 2, 2008)

So let's see.

Furry prawns or Naruto fanart?


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2008)

Guys.

Porn.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Guys.
> 
> Porn.



LOL nuff said right there :mrgreen:


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 2, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> So let's see.
> 
> Furry prawns or Naruto fanart?



i'll take my furry prawns over some crappy fanart anyday thank u very much!! (although i love anime with a passion ^_^)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 2, 2008)

FA allows porn. Nuff sed.


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

DA if you want to have a clean audience, also if you want ppl to appreciate you hard work instead of an audience who they are watching you guessing what porn you should submit next in FA


----------



## Pomander (Jul 2, 2008)

DA's category tree when it comes to uploading is a pain in the ass. I also hate its color scheme, the hifalutin attitudes of the artsy-fartsy sorts, and the lack of thumbnails due to my account being unpaid. However, the control you can exert over your preferences is nice, especially the ability to unwatch journals. Sifting through the mountain of tutorials is a good way to kill time, as well.

Overall though, I prefer FA. The community is more tight knit due to its focusing on a specific fandom and I've met several cool dudes through here that I now consider pals while people I meet on DA tend to remain extremely superficial acquaintances.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 3, 2008)

Furaffinity, since DeviantART has been well known for despising furries.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 3, 2008)

Bad Comparison.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 3, 2008)

I personally think FA is better for furries. I stopped uploading at dA quite some time ago, I always felt a little weird when I'd upload something...

I do like browsing it, though, since there are quite some good pictures around... and some furry artists are still dA-exclusive  It's also easier to find a specific character or whatnot, since dA has a search engine.
That being said I like FA's category system.

I think.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 3, 2008)

FurAffinity, definitely. I've seen a crapload of pics on DA that have messages like, "Yiff in hell," or something similar. =/ I still use DeviantART, though. ^^


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

DeviantArt:
PRO:
DA has an actual search function.
A larger range of art and people
lots of tuts
CON:
More arrogant people
Lack of proper moderation, trolls are rampart
Slow at times and sluggish

FA:
Better social environment (but still got some pricks, but what do ya expect)
The art is more mono and focused (being furry based)
Fetish and porn galore.. or can that be a bad thing?
Better moderation and rules

CON:
Lack of an actual search system
Reporting things is annoying
Lack of some things DA has, like journal extras and such
Constant downtimes

I say FA, but the DA search function is really winning me over.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 3, 2008)

F.A. is additive

Plus I now have a semi-social life...
In both Human & Raptor form


----------



## eevachu (Jul 3, 2008)

I prefer deviantART, I get honest and good critique there, I meet less of the creepy type of furfag there and the FA gallery functions suck shit compared to DA. 

That and I'm a fucking otaku dyke and I draw gay ninja boys making out for a living.

Plus, y'know...

IT'S ALWAYS ONLINE.

Seriously though, FA is a good environment for the balls to the wall type of furry (y'know the people who live the "furry lifestyle" and all that), but deviantART is a much better place for the more artistically inclined.   The only way to survive of dA is to take everything in moderation and not strictly identify with one thing.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 3, 2008)

I am the farthest thing from a furry lifestyler there is, but I stick with FA because anthropomorphics is what I happen to be good at (and machines too, but not enough to build a gallery around them).

I looked at DA a long time ago and passed on it. It's difficult to get noticed there owing to the blistering pace of uploads. And there's the legendary capriciousness of the admins/mods that I've read so many glowing warm-and-fuzzy testamonials about.

---PCJ


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 3, 2008)

Neither.


----------



## Postal Revolutsia (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't like D.Art much, always been somewhat laggy for me and submiting anything there is a pain in the rear. As well as the D.Art stuff doesn't seem to like furries much thats if your lucky enough to even see one. It was the first relyable place for me to post art at, but I always got the feeling I was being shunned while on there for not being a good artist.

Overall feeling about D.Art for me is.. Meh

On FA people actualy comment on my stuff.. even *GASP* fav some, or watch. o.o D.Art felt like I was trying to show art to a brick wall on the otherhand. While FA's lack of search can be a pain, but I can live with it as I've always artist profile/favs hopped between gallaries to look at people's art. 


Over all I've had a better go with FA then D.Art in over all experince.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 3, 2008)

FA most definitely. There is too much hate on DA, and thankfully I never posted any furry artwork on my account there before I stopped involving myself with it. FA has brought me good friends and great artwork.


----------



## Tundru (Jul 3, 2008)

I like FurAffinity, mainly because the layout is better, and the people are a lot nicer here. Even though DeviantArt is more stable.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 3, 2008)

mm, vote for FA^^


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 3, 2008)

FA is good for the furry type art.  Also, you get more views and critiques here.  DA is a good catchall, but new art can go weeks without a single comment or critique where as here it's almost instant.


----------



## ziggy47 (Jul 3, 2008)

I like DeviantArt better. My art gets fairly noticed there. Furaffinity is good for the friendliness factor, but I have more friends on DA. The only other places I've posted works are fanartcentral.net and fanfiction.net and a couple of attachments on the Capcom site, the stuff on fanfiction.net is really old anyway except for the last part.

However, the only con is that people on DA are smart enough that if they want disgusting images of your art/fanworks made they will go to 4chan and start posting/asking for it instead of risking their accounts. That is, unless the users visited from the link on my FA page, but I can never truly know who it was can I since it's also posted on Capcom? I haven't posted on FA yet, because I'm not so good at anthro art. I'm going to try when it comes back up though.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 3, 2008)

you can't upload music to dA, so fa wins hands down for me.  

plus, i get a lot more attention and positive feedback from the fa community than from the elitist snobs at dA.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2008)

I was on dA long before finding here.  I don't particularly like how dA's gallery system is organized by media-first except for a few specific headings, or how they only have generic categories for various headings, but the bright side is their working (not to mention powerful) search function which allows you to not just search the whole site, but also restrict your searches to certain categories and/or users.

On a technical note, I despise dA's increasing reliance on AJAX for little bell-and-whistle things like browsing galleries (old links don't always work anymore) but I do like many of the features they do have such as organizing your gallery into user categories (and even the same thing for your Faves!).

dA's rule about no porn is double-edged:  People who want a place for adult art and porn will decry it and head elsewhere, but others who want a place for clean and tasteful art will commend the rule at the same time.

dA allows screenshots and generator'd submissions (as Scraps, that is), I get the feeling this is not a matter of site direction or 'vision' but simply because there were too many users abusing this rule, it's still commonplace to run into sprites when searching for Pokemon art and screenshots when searching for anime, and their "Wallpapers" gallery is still chock full of violations incorporating screenshots & the like.

I also like dA's automated Report tool, primarily because you can get an automatic notification when it has been reviewed.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

some people in DA are... not into furry. In fact, I know some who are against it.

I'd say FA is MUCH better for furry since you know everyone there loves the idea, and no one will accuse you of anything stupid. 

There are some nuts on DA... :/

and while I know my art is more popular on DA than it is in FA, I like the people in FA better >_< it's a two-way for me.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

It's been the same experience for me at both; nobody ever comments, only fave-whores occasionally and moves on. xD 
I like the functionality of DA -coughsearchbar-, and how I can find a lot cleaner artwork than FA. DA doesn't have as much of an accepting atmosphere* as FA does, though, and is close to impossible to become well-known without selling yourself to what's "popular."
  FA is incredibly lax in enforcing their filter content, it seems, but since I'm the only one whining about that it doesn't matter much to others.  I also am frustrated at the lack of a search bar.  But I do like FA for it's commissions area, friendly atmosphere and anthropomorphic animals (which is the only thing I'm good enough at to demand money for, harhar.) 

In Short:
 I have stronger preferences for DA, where I can draw what I like and be able to find stuff that's clean; but I also hang out at FA, mostly for friends and an almost desperate need to search for a fellow non-fetish "furry."  Because I just KNOW I can't be the only one.


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd say a bit of both.

DA has more people and you can occasionally +Fave a non-furry peice without feeling that it is out of place.

FA, however, is morwe fur-centric, so you're less likely to run into trolls. So I would have to tip my scales towards FA.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 3, 2008)

In a lot of ways I like FurAffinity, but there have been times I've considered using only deviantART. While I like FA for its community aspect, there have been many things that have irked me about FA (its incessant downtimes, some of its silly rules, how it's known far and wide for being a porn wasteland, etc) almost enough to make me want to abandon it.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

definitly FA


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2008)

iBurro said:


> It's been the same experience for me at both; nobody ever comments, only fave-whores occasionally and moves on. xD


I do occasionally receive a blizzard of notifications when user X rifles through my gallery and +faves everything . . . I privately label such behavior "favebombing".


----------



## shirei-demon (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been debating this question in my mind for a long time, and I've come to the conclusion that I truly love FA more then I'll ever love DA. DA is full of too many elitists who unless you draw fanart of popular series (even if it sucks) or are incredibly amazing at drawing, you'll get very little attention. So people who aren't amazing, but have even the slightist bit of skill and want to improve don't really get much attention there. And budding artists need that crucial attention and criticism or they'll never improve.

From my experiences, FA has many people who are open to people who may not be the "best" but want to try and get better. It's a much friendly community, and while there are the random furries who create uber mega drama, it's generally a pretty laid-back place. (at least, from the little experience I have being there.)

Plus, as many have probably said, DA has really become too complicated. I swear, it takes me like 10 minutes to submit something there while it only takes 1 or 2 here on FA. It's just a little ridiculous.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

FA... But I spend a lot, if not more, time on DA.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jul 4, 2008)

The simple reason why I like FA more than DA if the fact that DA is over coded. For example, as I write something in Finnish over there, "Ã¤" and "Ã¶" usually appears as smileys and such. Thou it's possible that this issue is already fixed.
DA is also much, much more slower for slow connection because of the heavy scrips over there (I have tested this with my wireless internet connection).
So in other words, DA is good, but it could be better for it's mechanics. Otherwise the community is 80 percently a good place over there.

FA in other hand is quite less resource gobbling place. Although it's sometimes down and there are some other problems time to time, we have to remember that, unlike DA, FA is run by "non-professionals" with a professinal style. The scrips are effective yet quite light for slower computers. And in some cases, it's even more easily browseable than DA, especially the message center. Both places shpw every messages you have got in the period. DA thou have different sections for different messages (News, Journals, Pols and so on). FA only have shouts/comments and jounals. But in FA again, the coding a better done. If you'd like to delete every message in FA, you just use the "nuke"-button if you have enough messages. In DA, you click the "remove all messages"-button, you are supposed to reload page again and then there still messages left.
Nuke-button is also featured in FA's submission "message"-list time to time. The DA has also the same function. But there also a chance that if you "collect" one too many submission-messages over there (say, about twenty thousand or so) the counter gets autimatically reseted withour any warning (this hapened once when I had 1000-10000 over there).

In all fairness, DA also features many good features. Like a own art shop where you can sell your prints. Or some other good features for your browsing experiences (ie. quick view of your messages, so you don't have even visit the site to read'em or see the submissions) and personalizing your DA-page (ie. jounal enchanments). These features "unfortunately" are only avaible when buy a subscription. In FA, you might not have all these fancy features. But at least you can see the submission others (those you watch) have recently posted in their preview "view". And the whole site in overall is free, you don't have no fear that after one click you would offered for a subscription. In other words, why does DA has to "surprise" advertise their special features? Why are they're displayd in the first place?..

In the end both DA and FA are equal. But still one little thing I have noticed around these places: In DA, the "human"-artists are quite "hush hush", while in FA everyone are quite open minded and almost always reasy to talk. Maybe it's just the atmosphere of freedom which makes the people of FA so unique.

Thou there was supposed to be a reason why FA is better place for furries. It's simple: Furry commynity consist of many interestes or as it's usually said "philias". In FA, you have much more freedom what to post than around DA. And as many has stated, in DA you can be suddenly get trolled and flamed (and spammed) for almost no reason.

EDIT: The DeviantART V6 has been released, so DA still have hope. =D


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

FA for the win .. i too have accounts on both DA and FA but i much prefer FA.. its more Furry related .. so yea there you go FA gets my vote


----------



## therealist (Jul 6, 2008)

FurAffinity by far.  And Furry Art Pile.  dA is a piece of shit when it comes to traditional arts that aren't anime-related.

Only thing that dA is good about is female nude photography.  The rest of it, you better be careful what you post for fear of an overly-prudish moderator going in and deleting it without your prior notification.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 6, 2008)

The poll's selection will have a no brainer set of results. FA will and always be the best furry site online. EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 6, 2008)

DA is full of nothing but a bunch of stuck up, faggoty artists who seem to think talking to them is the equivalent of Jesus making a blind man see. FA rocks my banana! :3


----------



## TehSean (Jul 6, 2008)

I still think it's like the most biased comparison ever. You're presenting the options on a furry site, to the users of FA. What were you expecting the results to be?

The results would be slanted if the same question were asked on DA's forums. It's a really bad comparison.

For it to be fair, you realize first: This is a furry site. This is FA.

DA is, to me, more slanted toward anime and humanity.

What would be fair?
FA vs VCL vs Sheezy vs FAP

There would be more gradation in the results, though I'd still expect FA to win.


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

FA will always be the better place for Furries


----------



## YurouYuki (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd say FurAffinity, the only things I like better about DeviantArt is that I don't have to see snuff or cub pornography pop up there, and you can post more photographs on DA than FA.


----------



## bane233 (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, its FA 101,DA 12


----------



## lop909090 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well i had it with DA because they banned my accounts out of nowhere and my friends on DA are missing me and to be honest there were some people who were mean
Although on FA i find more nice people and i really like how it is themed!


----------



## Mentova (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is crazy old. Locking.


----------

